# TTC naturally for no2 after having treatment for no1, anyone else?



## Jomojo (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi ladies,

We have just started ttc baby no2 naturally while we think about where we are heading in terms of more treatment (and sort finances out!).  Is anyone else out there doing the same?

It took three rounds of IVF to conceive DD who is now 15 months old and we have no frosties (never managed to get any of sufficient quality to freeze) so if we are heading down the treatment route it will be starting from scratch.  We were lucky enough to have all three rounds covered by NHS funding but will have to self fund for any more IVF so we are just starting to research our options and think about what we are going to do.  In the meantime we are starting to ttc as there was never any reason found for our infertility so who knows, maybe pregnancy fixed whatever our problem was!


----------



## Becks_5 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello Jomojo,

Your story is very similar to mine. I had a girl in August 2016 and since my period returned in June, we have been TTC #2. We were unexplained, aside from finding a few immune issues on deeper testing which as you will know are all very mysterious so who knows what my issue is. It finally worked for us with IVF + prednisalone, intralipids, IVIG and Clexane! 

We are now trying naturally and saving up, but I find it very hard to know how long is reasonable to give it by ourselves before seeking help. I am 33 and husband is 34. We so desperately want a sibling for our girl. I am torn. I feel the urgency to dive into treatment as well as the need to give it some time, try and be optimistic that we could be one of those stories you hear of people getting pregnant naturally after treatment. I dont know whether to explore immune treatment 'light' whilst trying naturally or if that's a waste of time. I dont know whether we should try IUI before IVF. It's so confusing when you are unexplained. 

Feel for you and just wanted to reach out and let you know there are people in exactly the same boat.
xx


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,

I had treatment for my little boy born Feb 2016.We had two rounds of IVF this year which produced no  good embryos.

We had unexplained infertility and we are now trying naturally.I would love a sibling for my little boy but I am 40 so am aware that it is pretty unlikely.


----------



## Mummytbe (Oct 3, 2015)

I am in a similar place that we are lucky enough to have been through treatment and come out the other side with a lovely DD. However I find myself in the situation where I would like to try for another but my oh is not as keen. Turning 40 this year I know it' s probably not going to happen but I can't help.hoping. my oh has said he doesn't want to do anymore treatment but would be agreeable to trying naturally. I feel this is fair enough but just hope I don't get as obsessed with the ttcing as I did before my DD was born. I would have literally done anything to get pregnant. Although I feel the desperation I felt then has gone but doesn't stop me worrying what will happen if nothing happens!!!
As for diagnosis no one has really ever said there has been a definitive reason although my ivf Dr just put it down to quality as it took 19 eggs to achieve my DD.
I'm sure it's tougher to be in a situation where you don't know what to do for the best, especially as it costs so much. Being in Ireland we don't get any help with costs other than a cap on drug costs. I have heard and know people that have had natural pregnancies after giving birth after treatment. I have also read recently that  people with diagnosis of endometriosis and unexplained infertility have better odds on conceiving naturally after a birth even after treatment. I even know a girl who's now 11 weeks pregnant and her DD is 15 months from ivf who had a low amh. I hope I'm going to also be one of the lucky ones.

I wish ye all the best and hopefully you'll be able to spend your savings on your naturally conceived babies


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hope everyone ok.

Just wondering what supplements anyone is taking?


----------



## Jomojo (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi all, I hope everyone is well.

Becks - hi hun, I know exactly where you are coming from! We were diagnosed with immune issues just before our third round that resulted in DD. We added prednisolone but I don't know whether it was that or the change from Merional to Gonal F that did it for us (or -
perhaps it was just luck!).  I have also been wondering whether there was any way of treating immunes whilst TTC naturally.  Have you found anything out about this?

Hi Cookson- sorry about your failed rounds earlier this year.  That must have been very tough.  It is so hard being unexplained as you can't help but try and diagnose yourself and drive yourself nuts on google!  I have started up my supplements again recently - I really should have started taking them a few months ago but I suppose I was reluctant too because it kind of formalised in a way that we were ttc again and I didn't really feel ready emotionally to put 100% in to it if that makes sense?!  Anyhoo, I'm taking Zita West pregnancy plan, vit D, Ubiquinol, fish oils, resveratrol, inositol, metafolin, alpha lipoic acid and a calcium and magnesium supplement as I'm currently dairy free due to my little girl having CMPA.

Hi Mummytbe, I know what you mean about not wanting to get obsessive about ttc again - I was exactly the same before DD was born and it is not a nice place to be! I think egg quality is also an issue with me even though I was 31/32 when I had treatment it still took 21 eggs to get DD.  I also had to be on max dose stimms so I feel that even though I am 34.5 now time is really against me.  That's interesting to read unexplained have a higher chance of conceiving after IVF - gives me hope! 

How is everyone getting along?  My cycles are still all over the place but I am still BFing DD and she still feeds A LOT (every 2-3 hours day and night).  I have almost got a positive on an opk at last - used them for the last two cycles but couldn't get a positive so don't know if I have been ovulating or not and temp monitoring is out of the question due to being up at night with DD.  I have also had an outbreak of acne for the first time in over 2 years and I always used to get this before ovulating so fingers crossed something is going on in there!  Just need to find the energy (and the time) to BD!

xxx


----------



## Jomojo (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi hope everyone is well. A little update from me: I finally got a positive opk on 30th October on CD 18. My l.p. is normally 16 days long and I normally spot for about 7 days and lo and behold the spotting started on the 10th November bang on schedule. weirdly it stopped after 4 days so I POAS on Wednesday as I was due to be going to a wedding on the Friday and as it was going to be our first night away from dd I wanted to drink wine on a clear conscience.  Well you can imagine how shocked I was when 2 lines appeared! very early days but the test line on my frer this morn has gone darker than the control line so I'm hoping that's a good sign. please stick little bean! xx


----------



## Becks_5 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi All, 

Jomoji - congratulations. how are you feeling? I've only just seen your message, have you had a scan? 

I also wanted to share some news. Not so happy. Somehow we got pregnant naturally however I have just had an MMC at 9+2 days. The baby stopped at 8+5. I am absolutely devastated and not sure where to go from here. It hurts so much to be given a gift you didn't think was possible, to then have it ripped away x


----------



## osinachi (Feb 5, 2016)

Similar story too. I had a baby boy in feb 2017  via an fet... he is 10 months now so I am looking to kick start trying again. I am really scared as the first 2 ivf procedures were a roller coaster.looking for some support


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi ladies, hope you don’t mind me joining the chat.
We had our little girl in June 2017. We tried 5 months naturally and ended up having an IUI and successful from the first time. We did it back at home at the Riga IVF clinic. 
And now we’ve decided to TTC for #2 naturally. I saw my doctor in October, my CS scar healed up nicely and I’m ready to go, as it were. She suggested 3 months and if not successful we will do another IUI. Due to my ancient age if 41, will be 42 in April, it’s now or never. 

Becks, so sorry about your news. How are you doing?

Jomoji - congratulations! How are you feeling?


----------



## Becks_5 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi RusskiHope,

Thanks for checking in on me. I'm not too good. I had no idea how incredibly harrowing miscarraige was until it happened to me. I know its all too common but it doesn't make it any more devastating. I think because of the fact we struggled for No. 1, it felt like such a wonderful gift and I truly believed it must be 'meant to be'. silly me....

Anyway, the other thing is it now means I am back in the fertility circus. I am off to see a doctor today to consult on our TTC plans. I am 33 so I know I have a bit more time but I dont know if my egg quality is too good after our IVF cycle so feeling a bit of urgency. I also feel like I have lost quite a lot of time to this miscarriage.

I know the positives are that we got pregnancy naturally. My DH is keen to try naturally again for a bit, before turning to treatment. Although I didn't do IUI last time, now we know our sperm and egg can meet - I am wondering about trying clomid, IUI and some 'light' immune treatment before going to IVF. We'll see.

I hope that things work out for you. I hope that you are able to fall pregnant naturally, but its fantastic that IUI worked for you last time. x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all. Hope you had a nice time time despite of some heart aches. 
Becks, I hope you’re getting a bit better! And I’m sure you’ve read all different stories about women conceiving immediately after miscarriages. Fingers crossed it happens to you! Please keep us posted. 
Got AF yesterday which it wasn’t too surprising as we didn’t DTD that much. But I’m gearing up for the next cycle and was thinking of buying digital ovulation sticks as they seem more reliable. Have you used any of them?


----------



## Jomojo (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi all,  sorry I have been AWOL for ages-i have been suffering from anxiety since becoming pregnant (think it's the hormones)  and I find it is more manageable to stay away from the internet. 14 weeks now and hormones seem to have settled down so I'm feeling a lot better.  Had dating scan a couple of weeks ago and everything looking good.  Not really had time to think about this pregnancy due to bring so busy with my LG who keeps catching cold after cold followed by tummy bugs and teething (roll on spring!). 

Becks,  I am so sorry for what you have been through, that must have truly been heartbreaking.  how are you feeling?  Have you managed to discuss taking clomid with your doctor yet? 

RusskiHope, not tried digital ovulation tests - I just used ICs but they were a bit hit or miss (although I got a very clear positive the month I conceived which was a first since starting ttc a few months previous).  

hi osinachi, are you any further forward with your plans? Yes,  Ivf Is bloomin hard isn't it!  I always coped really well physically but it was the emotional ups and downs that took their toll on me.


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh wow, Jomojo! Congratulations! Was it natural conception? So pleased for you!
My #1 was also born in June 😉

Haven’t bought any ovulation sticks. Had a private scan last week, wanted to see if the polyp was still there. The doctor couldn’t see any. Thought we would try naturally for a couple of months and if it’s still unsuccessful then onto IUI back home. 
I’m flying home in March and will visit my clinic to discuss our next moves


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Jomojo, just saw your profil signature and it was indeed natural conception. Congratulations again!


----------



## Jomojo (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks RusskiHope!  This baby will be a a summer baby too  
Great news about polyp,  hey if u conceived first round iui you must have pretty good chance of a natural bfp?


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Jomojo! I hope so! What are the chances?! I’ll be 42 in April. So ancient!


----------



## Jomojo (Jan 17, 2014)

Nah, I know/know of loads of people who got pg at 42/43. Your egg quality must be pretty good if u were successful on first round iui.  Have u read 'it starts with the egg'?  I was following the plan in that leading up to my bfp.


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Heard of it and now I’m intrigued by your positive outcome. And it took you 2-3 months after reading it?


----------

